# Searching for the company with all over print cloth



## Dr Alban (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am looking for the right company to start printing my own clothing design ideas, and sell them. I have been looking for weeks if not months, and I am just tired of it, and I decided to ask people so maybe somebody will be really helpful to make my life easier.

I found some sites like *"Printaura" *or *"theprintful"*, but this sites don't offer anything than some little square space for graphics which is for me a bit useless and nobody is going to buy it, than some all over printed t-shirt that has something than some words or little graphic on t-shirt.

So my question is, does somebody know if there is some sites like I mention above that *Print and ship to customers* with all over print clothing option?

I would like to add, that printful actually have all over print t-shirt service, but my problem is that they don't connect with Opencart websites that I have, and that's why I have problem right now.


----------

